# Any token companies geared toward t-shirt store hosting? Shopify? Spreadshirt?



## dumbnewbie (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm wondering what anyone thinks about sites like Shopify. I'm looking to have something to the effect of Snorg, Threadless, Palmer Cash etc. Are there companies that sell templated layouts where you would just upload pictures or are all of those individually designed? I'm not exactly into the Spreadshirt idea but am more or less looking to see if anyone knows of any companies that may be specifically "t-shirt store friendly" and include ecommerce capabilities. Thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What is a token company?

What do you want your site to do specifically? Threadless is a contest site. Are you looking to have designers upload their art for voting?

The other two sites you mentioned can be acheived in Shopify, or cubecart, zencart, oscommerce, etc. One of the easiest to use is Big Cartel.


----------



## dumbnewbie (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Joe! I may want to do contests but I'd rather have people submit to us than upload through the site. That said, you would recommend one of the latter sites you mentioned?


----------

